# Bee tree removal... Pics



## Miketx (May 13, 2014)

How do I get them in a hive body? The top fork I hollow also. Can I put a hive body on top with a hole in the bottom board? Would it be better to cut it and split the log on the log splitter?


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Cut it. Watch some you tube videos.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Cut it with a circular saw if you can so you can set the depth and not get into comb too much


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you are in a hurry, cut it, if you are the cautious type, do a Hogan trap out.
depending on how "established" the bees are in the tree, the disturbance of moving the tree might trigger the bees to abscond. or not.
Good Luck ... CE


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

That is so neat...I would leave them in the tree anyone can get a hive in a box...but a hive in a tree at your own height....


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Leaving them in the tree might sound interesting, but check your local laws. Here all managed colonies have to have removable frames. I think the inspector would have a hard time not seeing a tree trunk straped to a pallet as managed.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Trap themOut 

Do a search there is many threads on "how to"


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

NY_BLUES said:


> Leaving them in the tree might sound interesting, but check your local laws. Here all managed colonies have to have removable frames. I think the inspector would have a hard time not seeing a tree trunk straped to a pallet as managed.


What he/she can't see will not hurt them. Find an area in your yard where it will be "safe". Save yourself some work, place some swarm traps in the area, call it done!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Put a trap on the tree. Harvest 2 or three colonies from the tree. Then, either leave the feral colony in the tree and harvest 2-5 colonies next year, or do a cut out of the tree and place the bees in a brood chamber.

Swarm boxes in the general area is hit or miss. A trap on the tree is a sure thing.

If you are not familiar with this style trapping, send me an e-mail, [email protected] and I will send you a 12 page document that will explain the procedure in detail and has photos of traps in progress in different stages of the trapping process. (No charge and no salesman will call.)

cchoganjr


----------



## jaked007 (Apr 16, 2014)

I did this last year and the bees went into the hive in a couple days.


----------

